# Electronics



## Old Dawg (Aug 11, 2010)

My old 1995 model 1600F Furuno just crapped out and it's really not worth having repaired. So I'm in the market for a new sounder and gps. But I am struggling with if I should go with a combo unit which is what my Furuno was, or if I should go with two separate units. Also debating if I need color or just monochrome. I'm used to the monochrome and I don't think the fish really care.

Any thoughts on the subject would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

my opinion is go with 2 seperate units if it is in your buget. the color units are nice for targeting certain fish. with a nice color fishfinder you can tell which fish are walleye.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Stand alone affordable GPS/chart plotters are getting hard to come by. Everyone seems to be stuck on building combo units. I just don't like the idea of "combo" anything. One goes out, you lose the other unit too.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

The lowrance 522 igps or the 520 are really good combo's for the money. They are a color unit and in my opinion are a great unit. Yes they are an older model but the new HD units have had to many bugs.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Which ever unit you choose go with color. You wont regret it.


----------



## sig061 (Aug 3, 2010)

West Marine in Port Clinton has a nice Garmin on Sale for $400 something. 
It looked like this from what I recall, but I'm not sure what model. I'd call them, then google it for reviews. Seemed like a good price for retail.


----------

